# what is the better bedroom on a Viewliner train?



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 19, 2017)

A or B?

Does it matter?

Are they both identical?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 19, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> A or B?
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Are they both identical?


Depending on which way the Viewliner is hooked up, one of the Couches will face forward and the other backwards. Otherwise theyre the same.

Actually the H Bedroom on a Viewliner is the Best Sleeping accommodations that Amtrak offers.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 20, 2017)

A and B are identical, except one is the opposite of the other so the divider between them can be rolled into the wall to create a suite. Which direction the couch is facing will be unknown until you board.


----------



## Medic981 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> kendoggbyrd said:
> 
> 
> > A or B?
> ...


Why do you consider the H Bedroom on a viewliner the best sleeping accommodation Amtrak offers?


----------



## PVD (Sep 20, 2017)

It has shower and toilet with privacy, (partition not curtain) good floor space, lower berth is wider than S/L H lower.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 20, 2017)

I know the "H" room is spacious, etc. but I have always been reluctant to purchase that room because I don't want to deprive someone who really needs the room on a last minute trip.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 22, 2017)

The H room on the Viewliner is spacious and private but we prefer the A and B bedrooms as we can sit across from one another and chat. Its really a room for people with special needs traveling with someone who is typically in better physical health who can climb to the top bunk for sleeping. The bottom bunk can sleep two in a pinch. The standard bedrooms have plenty of room for two able bodied folks and are quite comfortable.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 22, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> A and B are identical, except one is the opposite of the other so the divider between them can be rolled into the wall to create a suite. Which direction the couch is facing will be unknown until you board.


No. The direction that the couch faces is always wrong for the BR you get. Sniff!


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree with the sentiment about the H room. I would be reluctant to book it since I don't need it. I did get moved into an unsold empty one due to my vl roomette having a plumbing issue on one trip and it was pretty nice.There were a couple of empty roomettes, but either they figured they might sell them, or they were being nice to me because of the issue and the need to move.


----------



## Medic981 (Sep 23, 2017)

Is the H room over the trucks on the viewliner as they are on the superliner?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2017)

On a Viewliner it is (just ahead of the trucks), but on a Superliner it is not. All 4 roomettes, the H-room, the Family Room, restrooms, shower and entry door are all located between the trucks.


----------

